# 1998 740iL ...won't start/crank



## Nelsgood (Jan 22, 2007)

Without warning, the starter doesn't engage when I turn the key. I get all the proper lights on dash but nothing from the starter, not even one click. The key locks and unlocks the car and activates the alarm system. I've replaced the battery, starter, ignition switch, checked all the fuses and swapped around relays without success. Does anyone have any suggestions? I'm out of ideas but don't want to have the car towed to the "stealer."

Thanks,


----------



## rrtec (Sep 5, 2008)

I would check grounds... Other then what you have listed There isnt much else to it...


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

does it do this intermittently?? if so, then you could have a faulty starter.


df


----------



## KTKelly (Oct 1, 2008)

Same thing happened on my 98 740il and it was a control module (EWS IV),

Parts were $104.00, labor was $240.00.


AND:

You have to prove ownership of the vehicle with license and registration as the part come direct from BMW.

Basically the module will prevent the car from accepting your key for starting.


----------



## jeffro1 (Oct 16, 2009)

*problem*

did u figure it out


----------

